# Moving & Shipping



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Were getting there.
Jobs sorted for me and the Mrs, Visa's getting there, paperwork nearly done.

Time to get packed up and relocate. Few questions....


What is the process once the stuff arrives in Dubai?
Do they check computers and external hard drives? meaning do I need to make sure things like downloaded movies are removed?
Are there any other item i need to ensure dont get packed?

Cheers guys,
Crammy


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

I cant help with your questions but good luck anyway! let me know how you settle in cos i ll be on my way early next year... I think i will format all my drives several times over just to be safe lol


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I doubt they'll check the hard drives. If you're in doubt, bring them in a carry on or checked bag with you on the plane. 

When we moved over, we bought everything we could carry in suitcases, and everything we couldn't got moved in cargo shipping containers. Then the moving company picked it up and delivered it.


Make sure your list of medications complys to the Dubai Standards. All drugs here are controlled, even things like aspirin. I wouldn't bring them into the country in mass quantity, unless you want to run that risk.

If you're from the states, then obviously Guns and etc arn't allowed here.

If you drink, make sure you and your wife pick up some alcohol in the Duty Free at the airport, and apply for your liscense as soon as you can, or you'll have to make a trip to get it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where are you moving from?

All international moving companies should be fully aware of the regulations and give you a list of prohibited items. These include, fresh foodstuffs, all alcohol, anything containing flammable gases, pornography, gambling paraphenalia.


-


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Where are you moving from?
> 
> All international moving companies should be fully aware of the regulations and give you a list of prohibited items. These include, fresh foodstuffs, all alcohol, anything containing flammable gases, pornography, gambling paraphenalia.
> 
> ...


thats my life summed in as many words...(apart from the gas gave that up years ago)


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Crammy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Were getting there.
> Jobs sorted for me and the Mrs, Visa's getting there, paperwork nearly done.
> ...


Hi there

We are moving to Dubai next year and also in the process of getting things organised for shipping (spent all day clearing 2 teenagers rooms!!!) We have been told to bring DVD's PS2 games etc in hand luggage as if you ship them then they may be subject to censorship. So maybe thats something to think of if your are bringing anything like that!!

Good luck with the move hope everything goes well


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are moving to Dubai next year and also in the process of getting things organised for shipping (spent all day clearing 2 teenagers rooms!!!) We have been told to bring DVD's PS2 games etc in hand luggage as if you ship them then they may be subject to censorship. So maybe thats something to think of if your are bringing anything like that!!
> 
> Good luck with the move hope everything goes well




You do not need to put all DVDs or PS2 games in your hand luggage. Someone is being overly cautious with that 'advice'! Just go through them and make sure you aren't bringing in anything that could offend. Certain PS2 games are not for sale here, including GTA.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Crammy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Were getting there.
> Jobs sorted for me and the Mrs, Visa's getting there, paperwork nearly done.
> ...


I brought over two laptops, an external HDD, loads of blank DVDs and a couple of USB fobs - none got checked. 

You've got to ask yourself would it be worth the effort and do the customs chappies have the technical expertise to know what to look for and how, you've then got to look at how much time and manpower it would take to check all those laptops and HDDs coming through EVERY day.

RISK: Worst case scenario being a random check and you being VERY unlucky.
Mitigation: Some form of encryption (full or part disk)

try PGP, it's free and it's good

or any of the free encryption tools below

Google Directory - Computers > Software > Freeware > Encryption

HTH


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

like crazy said, we also had two pcs, a laptop, server, several HDD, Mediavault, PS3 and external drives in our container and nothing was checked, i think you would have to be very unlucky to have it checked.

Like suggested, encryption or offsite backup (mozy etc) would prevent any problems but its highly unlikely.

Apart from that, good luck!


----------



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Cheers Guys,

Thanks for all the advice.
What would constitute DVD's that would offend? DO they have a banned list or just subject to the person that opens them?

So my PS3 games like GTA should be packed or hand luggage?

Cheers again.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Crammy said:


> Cheers Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.
> What would constitute DVD's that would offend? DO they have a banned list or just subject to the person that opens them?
> ...


Obviously i dont work at customs, and therefore my advice is only what happened to us, but our PS3 games etc were not checked, the only one that was banned out here was GTA3 everything you can buy here (inc that if you look ard enough) so shouldnt be a problem in your container I would say.
Unless you have a massive collection of explicit pornography at the front of your shipping container i think youll be fine (I dont want to know about your private life)

Laura


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Unless you have a massive collection of explicit pornography at the front of your shipping container i think youll be fine (I dont want to know about your private life)
> 
> Laura


Best turn my container around and send it back to the uk then


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Best turn my container around and send it back to the uk then


why does that not suprise me!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, can you access torrent sites in uae ?


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> Hi, can you access torrent sites in uae ?


Our ISP is Du and we have no problem with any bittorrent site, if you did you could can access it another way.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> Hi, can you access torrent sites in uae ?



As per LittleMissConfused, if you PM me I can provide details on alternative connections


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Best turn my container around and send it back to the uk then



Too late, they found the handbags as well...


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Best turn my container around and send it back to the uk then


You had a whole container for porn? :bow

I kid, I kid.


----------

